# Four white squeakers in SoCal...



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I just got 4 all white homer squeakers delivered to me that were found in an alley...good health, but too young to have been released at a wedding?? Unbanded. Any members interested in giving them a new forever home??


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Why, oh why do people do this? I wish I could take them but I just don't have the room.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's endless. Poor babies. I wish folks would invest in some wooden eggs.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor babies. WHY do ppl do this to the little fellers? I wish i could be closer to take some- i am still in the process of getting my mom into the idea of having pigeons again. Good Luck with finding them new home


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I think PT member ggoss has agreed to take all 4 little ones....lucky them! lucky him!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yippie.... Way to go ggoss!!!!! Lucky indeed!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Wooo HOOO! Good luck with the little fellas!


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

That's wonderful!


----------

